# Solved: Sony Bravia Wi-FI not connecting



## tdeobald0730 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello All,
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 6134 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 463782 MB, Free - 396406 MB; D: Total - 13154 MB, Free - 1850 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Benicia
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

I recently bought a Sony Bravia HD TV with wireless internet capabilities. When I try to connect to my wireless internet. The TV finds our wireless router name, but when we try to finally connect wirelessly it gives the following message: TV wi-fi found, local access failed and network access failed. The router we have is a Actiontech PK500.

On the TV we have three differant ways for the tv to locate the router they are by scanning, the WPS button and by entering the WPS pin. We've tried all three and got the above message.

Please help if anyone can.



Thanks Todd


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

take the wireless security off the router - you will need to connect a pc to the router with a cable and log into the router

and then see if the TV will connect

do you have a facility on the tv to set the ip manually 
if so

post and ipconfig /all from a working PC here 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

There was a problem with the PK5000 (made for Qwest) and other Actiontec modems not supporting IGMP Protocol (Multicasting) used by wireless TV's, HP wireless printers, and BonJour for Mac devices.

Actiontec updated their firmware for their branded modems in late 2010. However, the PK5000 was made for Qwest (CenturyLink) and that firmware is Qwest (CenturyLink) propriatary and Qwest was waiting to roll it out. Hadn't been done as of early October, 2011, but may have been done now. Qwest did update some firmware earlier this month, but their forum server has been down for 3 days or I would check to see if the PK5000 was done.

If your Qwest (CenturyLink) is your ISP, check the Qwest (CenturyLink) firmware page to see if the firmware listed for the PK5000 is different from what you have.
http://qwest.centurylink.com/internethelp/downloads-auto-firmware.html


----------



## tdeobald0730 (Nov 15, 2011)

Todd,

I did try taking the security off the router and connect TV, but it didn't work either. Here is the router info.

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PreferredCus-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.actdsltmp
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-8C-5D-2C-E6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7543:2693:e57b:8468%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 14, 2011 3:23:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, November 21, 2011 5:08:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251667596
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-62-D0-1C-00-24-8C-5D-2C-E6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
205.171.3.25
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.domain.actdsltmp:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.actdsltmp
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:24c2:36cf:9e8b:edbc(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::24c2:36cf:9e8b:edbc%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like theres a known issue going by dlsayremn post - you may want to review that info 

I was going to suggest setting a static IP on the TV with the following settings 

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.200 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . Primary : 8.8.8.8
DNS Servers . . . .Seconday : 8.8.4.4


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Did some more checking on the Apple forums and supposedly the firmware listed on the CenturyLink (Qwest) site, QAP002 - 3.60.3.0.9.9, works with BonJour and Multicast. Check your modem status page to be sure you have this one.

In addition to using a static IP as etaf suggested, you should probably also select a specific channel for your wireless network. You can use the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector to check what networks are uing arounf you. If possible, you want to be at least 3 channels from any others.
http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector


----------



## tdeobald0730 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello,

Changing the TV IP worked and the tv recognized out wireless network. Thanks so much for the help. dlsayremn, thanks for your advice as well, i did download the inspector to use in the future.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would still post the xirrus screen shot - just to view any potential interference issues that may be there

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

